# New Yarn Destash Site



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Have you seen the new yarn destashing site, Destashio.com, run by KnitCrate? Woooo ... some nice stuff out there. So far at least they aren't charging any fees for buyers or sellers, the site just hooks you up with each other and you handle the transactions on your own. Full disclosure, I've listed some of mine for sale, worth a try at least ...

Here's the site main page: http://destashio.com/

(And here are mine: http://destashio.com/en/maggiebelize)


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks, might be handy for ones who have run out of a certain one as well! ????


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the Heads Up, this will be easier checking out than trying to buy yarn here on KP. 
A lot to choose from all at once especially when we need one certain brand.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks :sm24:


----------



## Claranne (Mar 30, 2015)

Wonderful, what a great find, thank so much. I see a major purge coming soon.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Just what I need - another site to tempt me.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Only wool said:


> Just what I need - another site to tempt me.


I know, right? <insert crazylaugh here>


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

It's easy to tell which people are serious about getting rid of excess yarn, some are charging more than retail sale prices when you divide it out.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing have bookmarked


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Has anyone bought or sold here?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Sigh...a really great site, thanks for sharing. But, sheesh. More yarn.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

haha!
great site! nice set-up, showing off yarns in your photos ~

and love your Ravelry page too!

I gotta ask: the hat you show in your profile pic, I love it! 
that wild pink yarn sticking out all over looks like my bed-hair in the morning!
do you have the pattern for that hat?
it is wild, but I love it! I do a lot of knit hats for charity, I'm sure someone else would love it too!

thanks for sharing the yarn de-stash site - altho, I'm afraid more of us will *buy* yarn there rather than *de-stash*!!!



MaggieBelize said:


> I know, right? <insert crazylaugh here>


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow. I have to remember this.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Interesting site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! Great link! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> It's easy to tell which people are serious about getting rid of excess yarn, some are charging more than retail sale prices when you divide it out.


Yeah, I noticed that. Don't they know we know our prices? lol


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

pzoe said:


> Has anyone bought or sold here?


I listed some yarn for sale, but I haven't sold any yet. Of course, they just "opened to the public" on Tuesday.

I did get one inquiry, but she asked for a shipping quote to Cyprus (!) and I never heard from her again. Can't say I blame her, International shipping rates from the US went up again last month, and the price is pretty shocking.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for link


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

NY Hummer said:


> I gotta ask: the hat you show in your profile pic, I love it! that wild pink yarn sticking out all over looks like my bed-hair in the morning! do you have the pattern for that hat?


Thank you! That hat ... gets a lot of attention lol. I started with Cat Brodhi's Anemone Hat pattern - which I've knitted several times for friends - and modified it. Really simple, actually, I did a picot cast on then just knit straight up without doing any decreases, then I did a 3-needle bindoff at the top when it was as tall as I wanted, like 8 or 9 inches.

You do those wormy things by pulling out a 5" loop of yarn, then twist it up really tight, then double it over and k2tog the end of the loop with the next stitch on the needle. It takes a while to do, but so worth it ha ha.

My project notes are here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/MaggieBelize/anemone-hats-6

And Cat's pattern is here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anemone-hats


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link. Looks interesting.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for shining a light at the end of the tunnel. My house is beginning to look like a LYS and I really need to do something about it in addition to buying no more yarn.....


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Only wool said:


> Just what I need - another site to tempt me.


Really! Not sure if this is good news or bad news. :sm06:


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I visited the destash site. Interesting. Some prices very reasonable. Others overpriced. I would review carefully before purchasing.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Thanks - this is awesome!!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you - this is a great resource! Funny though that one can check for Bison and Camel, but not a catagory for silk or merino. I do like being able to look for a specific weight though.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Another bookmark, thanks.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for posting the link.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

raindancer said:


> Thank you - this is a great resource! Funny though that one can check for Bison and Camel, but not a catagory for silk or merino. I do like being able to look for a specific weight though.


That "Fiber Type" list scrolls, and is in alphabetical order. So, when you first hit the page, it shows Acrylic through Camel. But if you scroll down, using the scroll bar to the immediate right of the fiber names, you'll see Cashmere, Cotton, Hemp, Linen etc etc. And it does have checkboxes for Merino and Silk.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

bookmarked it, thank you.


----------

